# Twrp



## robvaldy (Apr 26, 2012)

Is safe flash any Rom using twrp uncluding stock roms for unlocked bootloader. Thanks


----------



## Striatum_bdr (Apr 25, 2012)

robvaldy said:


> Is safe flash any Rom using twrp uncluding stock roms for unlocked bootloader. Thanks


Much more safe than using cwm... you can flash anything you want, as long as it's in zip format.


----------



## craigacgomez (Jan 17, 2012)

Just make sure you have the TWRP version compatible with your bootloader (ICS vs. JB)


----------



## hpower1 (Nov 7, 2012)

How do you know this? from what I read, I am on ICS bootloader as I am running Black bean 5. How else you you tell for sure? Or do you just know?


----------



## andrewjt19 (Oct 27, 2011)

hpower1 said:


> How do you know this? from what I read, I am on ICS bootloader as I am running Black bean 5. How else you you tell for sure? Or do you just know?


Someone can correct me if I'm wrong, but if I recall correctly, you are on ICS (Androidroot) Bootloader if you successfully completed the nvflash process as proscribed by AndroidROOT, but otherwise if you have not done this then you most likely are on the ICS/JB Asus Bootloader unless you have used nvflash to restore back to the files you saved during the nvflash process. Does that help?

At the boot-up-screen it should say one of the following:
1. In the top left corner (This device is unlocked) or
2. In the top left corner (Androidroot 9.x.x.x.x ) I can't remember the numbers following the Androidroot word...

1. Equals Asus Bootloader
2. Androidroot ICS EBT Bootloader


----------

